# Two easy questions



## oneshot (Sep 6, 2017)

can you use stickerless cubes in competition now? And I'm trying to get my daughter to enter a competition but she wants weird colors for her pyraminx (gold, green, aqua, and silver). Can you have weird shades for a competition?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes and yes. The sticker shades just need to be different enough that the judges, scramblers, and delegate can differentiate them. Each sticker also needs to be a solid colour.

Source: WCA Regulations https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#article-3-puzzles
3d) Puzzles must have colored parts, which define the color scheme of the puzzle and must be one and only one of the following: colored stickers, colored tiles, *colored plastic*, or painted/printed colors. All colored parts of a puzzle must be made of a similar material. 3d2) The colors of the colored parts must be *solid*, with *one uniform color per face*. Each color must be *clearly distinct *from the other colors. 3h2) Puzzles whose colored plastic is visible inside the puzzle (e.g. *"stickerless" puzzles) are permitted.*


----------



## JAcuber3.14 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes. Stickerless cubes are allowed and as long as the colours are block colours that are easily distinguishable they are allowed. You can use stickered, coloured plastic, tiled or painted colours.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 11, 2017)

For future reference, read through the WCA regulations. Both of those concerns are related to whether a puzzle is allowed so they are in Article 3 - Puzzles.

Stickerless cubes: 
3h2) Puzzles whose colored plastic is visible inside the puzzle (e.g. "stickerless" puzzles) are permitted.

So yes, stickerless puzzles are allowed.

Non-standard colors:
3a3) Polyhedral puzzles must use a color scheme with one unique color per face in the solved state. Each puzzle variation must have moves, states, and solutions functionally identical to the original puzzle.

It's slightly less obvious, but there is nothing in the regulation requiring a specific color scheme, just that it must have "one unique color per face".


----------

